# Urban Beekeeper From Turkey



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Ferdi Güler from Turkey. I'm almost one year beekeeper with one hive. This year i plan to make a split so i will have two hives, which is enough for me right now.
I have been following this forum for a while and I thought it was time to register and say hi  
I also would like to say that really great resource for beekeepers. Thanks all of you who have created this...


Greatings
Ferdi


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Ferdi


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Glad you joined Ferdi, welcome!


----------



## Ruthz (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome. We love hearing about beekeeping in all parts of the world!


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Welcome. We were in Istanbul last fall and saw comb honey on sale in the spice market near Eminonu. Very nice.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ferdi!


----------



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks to everyone, for your warm welcome


----------



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

MichaelShantz said:


> Welcome. We were in Istanbul last fall and saw comb honey on sale in the spice market near Eminonu. Very nice.


Thanks, I hope you enjoyed your time in Istanbul... In Turkey you can see comb honey everywhere even in huge and modern malls.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Hi Ferdi,

What city are you in? Have been to Istanbul and Antalya, but never saw any beehives!

Post pictures, it's always interesting to see how bees are kept around the world. I particularly like this site: http://www.thehoneygatherers.com/html/ataglance_1.html


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

jdawdy said:


> Hi Ferdi,
> 
> What city are you in? Have been to Istanbul and Antalya, but never saw any beehives!
> 
> Post pictures, it's always interesting to see how bees are kept around the world. I particularly like this site: http://www.thehoneygatherers.com/html/ataglance_1.html


Hi jdawdy,

The name of my city is Bursa, near to İstanbul.
Why you did not see any bee hive in İstanbul and Antalya because, I think, these are cosmopolitan cities so hives must be out side of city center. Especially in Istanbul you cannot see any hive around city center. Also urban beekeeping is not common in Turkey.
Thanks for the site, I will try to upload some pictures.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Merhaba Ferdi!

My family lived in Turkey (Adana) for a few years (long ago), but frequently went into the countryside to escape the tourist places. We saw many farms and honey in the villages and cities. Too bad we were not looking for beehives. I do not recall Bursa, but we visited Istanbul. I have visited many countries, but my favorite has always been Turkey!


----------



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

urbanoutlaw said:


> Merhaba Ferdi!
> 
> My family lived in Turkey (Adana) for a few years (long ago), but frequently went into the countryside to escape the tourist places. We saw many farms and honey in the villages and cities. Too bad we were not looking for beehives. I do not recall Bursa, but we visited Istanbul. I have visited many countries, but my favorite has always been Turkey!


Merhaba urbanoutlaw,

Thanks for your kind comment. I have never been to Adana but I hear from my friends it is nice city with hot weather


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Ferdi,
Merhaba,

I'm from Turkey as well, living in Istanbul For more than a year or so I'm a member of the Forum; here is a very nice lace for sure. I don't have hives at the moment. Urban beekeeping where I stay does not seem to be an option. Nice to meet you. Let's be in touch.

Deniz Öğüt


----------



## Ferdi (Feb 8, 2013)

marenostrum said:


> Hi Ferdi,
> Merhaba,
> 
> I'm from Turkey as well, living in Istanbul For more than a year or so I'm a member of the Forum; here is a very nice lace for sure. I don't have hives at the moment. Urban beekeeping where I stay does not seem to be an option. Nice to meet you. Let's be in touch.
> ...


Deniz Abi Merhaba,

It is nice to see someone from Turkey. You are right, beekeeping might be a big problem in Istanbul's urban areas. Also It would be a problem for your bees because I do not think they would have good nectar sources due to lack of green areas. However, you should find a way to have some hives, it is really kind of fun.
I often visit Istanbul maybe in the future we can meet and have a cup of coffee.

Greetings


----------

